# Southgate Opera presents The Mikado



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Southgate Opera

Southgate Opera is one of the premier amateur opera groups in Greater London, with nearly fifty years of continuous productions. The season typically sees a light opera/operetta in February, with a more serious opera in June. Performances are presented at Wyllyotts Theatre, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire

Our 50th Anniversary Season commences with our upcoming fully staged and orchestrated production of Gilbert & Sullivan's The Mikado (sung in English).

The run consists of five performances from Wednesday 18th - Saturday 21st February 2015. It would be fantastic to see some TC members in the audience.

The next production is The Merry Widow by Lehár, in June 2015 - the final production of our 50th Anniversary Season.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Will there be a full orchestral? And it is a great idea to promote concerts on music forums.


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Loge - I believe it is an 18 piece orchestra, but I would have to check exact details. Thanks for the kind words - we really try!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

MattExcell said:


> View attachment 59846
> 
> Southgate Opera
> 
> ...


Oh, I _wish_ I could go and see that - it's my favourite of the G&S works. The words and music are both very clever. Unfortunately, the fact that I am on the other side of the world is a slight hindrance.


----------

